# Best music for Rainy Mood



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

What is the best music to listen to with Rainy Mood?

http://www.rainymood.com/


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I love rain! The sound of rain is so relaxing, also it purifies the air etc...


----------



## Lokasenna (Jul 1, 2012)

We had a storm here the other day, and this was going through my head:






Or for a lighter shower, a bit of Chopin:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Well if you are looking for a stormy mood you should listen to part of Beethovens 6th symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Judging by all the rain we're getting here then maybe Britten's Noye's Fludde - on repeat play.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Liszt or Bruckner!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

raindrops works well.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

For me, the following piece has always invoked a feeling of standing outside during a refreshing downpour:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev's piano music in particular puts me in rainy day mood, even if it's not raining. He makes me _want _it to start raining, in the soft lyrical parts.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Adams: Phrygian Gates
Adams: China Gates
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grand Vitesse)
*Ligeti:* Le Grand Macabre
*Ligeti:* Chamber Concerto
*Ligeti:* Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
*Ligeti:* Violin Concerto
*Ligeti:* Nonsense Madrigal "The Lobster Quadrille"
*Ligeti:* Études for Piano
*Ligeti:* Three Pieces for Two Pianos

Just to name a few.


----------

